# hilfe! NETZWERK PROXY



## neo2kone (8. Oktober 2001)

schnell, wie kann cih proxy machen, also von meionem pc per proxy an dem anderen pc connecten...


----------



## Dunsti (8. Oktober 2001)

schau mal hier: http://www.janaserver.de 

schnell genug? 

Allerdings wird mit diesem Proxy-Server nicht alles unterstützt. Napster u.ä. funktionieren nicht.

Gruß
Dunsti


----------



## Arne Buchwald (12. Oktober 2001)

Hallo Dunsti,

da muss ich dir widersprechen.  Ich habe bei uns im Netzwerk auch den Janaserver am Laufen und ich kann problemlos mit Napster, Morpheus, etc. arbeiten. Socks 4/5 und DNS für die IP-Adresse des Intranets aktivieren, dann geht's.


----------

